# clomid or nolva shipped to APO AE



## cflores22290 (Jun 9, 2011)

anyone know a legit site that ships to APO AE address's?


----------



## Killermonkey (Jun 17, 2011)

Rui ships to apo with no problem. I used to do it all the time back when I was deployed to Iraq with the army. I cannot testify to mr naps though.


----------



## Killermonkey (Jun 17, 2011)

Rui definitely ships there with no problem, I know this for a fact because I used to order from rui constantly when was deployed to Iraq with the army. In fact, I don't think they check any mail coming in. They only care about what goes out of country. My rui bottles broke open in transit and it looked like someone coated my package with red cool aid and theybstill didn't open it.

Inwill let you know soon if NG.net ships there. I am about to go back and orde from NG. In will keep you posted .


----------



## Killermonkey (Jun 17, 2011)

Rui definitely ships there with no problem, I know this for a fact because I used to order from rui constantly when was deployed to Iraq with the army. In fact, I don't think they check any mail coming in. They only care about what goes out of country. My rui bottles broke open in transit and it looked like someone coated my package with red cool aid and theybstill didn't open it.

Inwill let you know soon if NG.net ships there. I am about to go back and orde from NG. In will keep you posted .


----------



## Justinbro (Jun 20, 2011)

rui?


----------



## malfeasance (Jun 21, 2011)

Justinbro said:


> rui?


 Google RUI Products.


----------



## cflores22290 (Jun 22, 2011)

Extrem peptide ships to APO AE. i got clomid and nolva yesterday in afghanistan


----------



## tballz (Jun 22, 2011)

CEM Products the sponsor here ships to APO addresses.


----------



## freakinhuge (Jun 22, 2011)

cem ships to apo without problems.


----------

